# Overactive letdown- does this ever get better??



## bebetuck (Aug 2, 2005)

I am trying to be patient, but my overactive letdown is pretty frustrating. I just hate seeing Michael struggle and choke. I try to take him off before the spray starts and let it soak up a washcloth and then put him back on, but most of the time he still chokes at the beginning of the session.

Does this ever get better?? Any other suggestions on how to handle it? I started off on the shield, but I really don't want to go back on just for the letdown problem since his latch is so good.


----------



## theresa_caine (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi there-

Have you tried block feeding or cold compresses? Those can help. Are you pumping? If so, you might want to cut back or stop. Here's a good link. From what I understand it'll take a week or so to start seeing a change. Good luck!

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/fast-letdown.html


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes! IME, it does get better. Your experience sounds just like mine was. I remember being where you are. Those first several weeks of bf were VERY HARD for us due to oversupply, overactive letdown, and latch problems. We used the shield for a bit, too. I don't remember WHEN it got better (maybe around or just before 2 months?) but now we don't have those issues. I still have a GREAT SUPPLY, but ds handles it just fine. I don't think the letdown is as intense, and he is also much better at bf'ing. Every once in a rare while he coughs a bit, but quickly pulls himself off, breathes for a few seconds, and is right back at it. The other day he grabbed my breast, pulled it towards him, and stuffed my nipple in his mouth. I laughed until I cried! In those early days, I never though I'd see such a glorious moment. Bf'ing used to be such a struggle that we were both in tears.

While it was SOOO hard to see ds struggle, the way I tried to look at it is if you have to have a problem, it is not the worst one to have. I think undersupply would be the most difficult. I know for sure that my 18 lb, 4 month old ds is getting plenty to eat! Things are very smooth for us now. I work full time outside the home and pump. He goes easily from bottle to breast, I add to my freezer stash every week, and he is a very content boy.

Hang in there!!!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Hi there... a few suggestions since I'm a momma with overactive letdown. This has helped me a lot and having used the nipple shield I can understand your desire to go without it!









--Nurse off the right side for a 2-3 hour period then nurse off the other side for a 2-3 hour period and so on. Doing this seems to regulate your supply quickly

--Now this is anecdotal advice... but I do think wearing LilyPadz breast pads helped me out. They keep your nipple pressed in when you're wearing them and that seemed helpful. Allowing myself to leak didn't help the oversupply and overactive letdown, it just made me feel soggy.









--Give it time...









--If you have other concerns, be sure to talk to an LC or a LLL Leader.


----------



## Brinda (Oct 28, 2005)

I had an overactive letdown and it never did get better. I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I had OALD and it stopped when he was around 3 months old. I would pump enough to stimulate let down and let it go and when the spraying stopped and I got a little more milk out I would then offer the breast to him and he seemed to not get choked as much. I had a hand pump that worked well for this.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveChild421*
I had OALD and it stopped when he was around 3 months old. I would pump enough to stimulate let down and let it go and when the spraying stopped and I got a little more milk out I would then offer the breast to him and he seemed to not get choked as much. I had a hand pump that worked well for this.


Yes, yes! I forgot that I used to do that, too! Kind of a pain to break out the pump so much, but so much better for ds!

A pp mentioned LilyPadz. I tried them and leaked badly with them, but later I questioned whether or not I used them correctly. I keep meaning to try them again... I use the Lansinoh disposable pads and they are amazing. I am never soggy with them.

Take heart in knowing that the problem is just a memory for many of us and hopefully it will be for you, too, one day soon.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes!!

She's six months now and can drink through a let down without pulling off!

At about four/five months she started pulling off and grinning rather than screaming, which was nice


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trini*
A pp mentioned LilyPadz. I tried them and leaked badly with them, but later I questioned whether or not I used them correctly. I keep meaning to try them again...

To get a good fit, I would turn it inside out (if you wear contacts you KWIM) and press the middle of the tacky side to my nipple, pressing in and then smooth it out over my aerola and breast. Does that even make sense?







It kept my nipple pressed in, which is what I needed.

It does get better! Thankfully my oversupply and OAL are both things of the past and we don't have any of those problems two years later.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Mine definitely got better! I had oversupply and OALD and am happy to say that everything totally regulated on its own after a few months.

Block feedings really did wonders for us.

Good luck!


----------



## bebetuck (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone...I appreciate the advice and support!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Another vote for block feedings!!!! It got better around 5mos for us.


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

My OALD took many months to regulate. My dd is almost 15 months and I still leak sometimes out of one breast when I am nursing off the other. For the first couple months I would pump just enough to stimulate the letdown and get all the shooting milk out. I would nurse as usual after that. Around 5-6 months, my dd was able to handle the letdown better without choking so I stopped the pre-nursing pump.


----------



## Autumnschild (Jul 20, 2004)

OALD had me in tears with my second child. She couldn't nurse without choking and her digestive system was really upset from not getting enough of the hindmilk. I tried block feeding and we corrected the problem pretty quickly. I nursed four hours on each side until the flow seemed normal. I think the website mentioned by a pp is the one I went to when I finally started finding answers:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/fast-letdown.html

My problems were started by trying to pump and nurse. Pre-pumping only increased the problem, because I was still triggering your body to produce more milk than my little one could handle.

Good luck! I know how it feels.


----------

